# ICD-10 coding for nonunion



## janab1954 (Aug 13, 2015)

One of my Orthopedic physicians is seeing a new patient for a nonunion.  The patient was seen initially outside the facility for fracture care but the physician did not treat the fracture appropriatley and the patient is now nonunion.  How do I code the patient's care at my facility?  My research is showing to code it as a fracture, initial care.  If the physician takes the patient to the OR is it coded then subsequent, nonunion?  Or is it still active care?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 13, 2015)

If the patient has already been treated for the fracture, even though badly, and comes to your provider now with a diagnosed non union, for ICD-10 CM this would be the fx code with the 7th character for subsequent with non union.  If it is ICD-9 CM you will use the code for non Union of fx.  It is not initial just because you are seeing the patient for the first time. Mit is subsequent because it is the patient subsequent encounter for treatment of the fx which is now diagnosed as a non Union.  Read the coding guidelines for confirmation.


----------

